# Seated Exercises for Seniors



## SeaBreeze

Seniors who haven't been very active can get a good workout just by sitting in a chair.  I've followed along a couple of times to the gal on TV's Sit and Be Fit Show.  Here's a video that looks good.


----------



## Josiah

Back a couple of years when my wife and I traveled in our business (I did all the driving) we commonly had 700 mile driving days and on the interstate with the van in cruise control I would do regimens of leg exercises just like these.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

I have done these and they actually do work


----------



## oldman

The airlines have been recommending for years that passengers flying long distances do some kind of exercise or stretches while seated to help ward off blood clots. Some are; raising and stretching your arms above your head and holding it for three seconds. Wiggle your toes several times throughout the flight, take a walk up and down the aisle, if the fasten seat belt sign is turned off, do neck twists and stretch it from side to side and so on. It is a known fact that many, especially older adults, do throw a clot from a long flight. Also, remember to drink plenty of water.


----------



## jujube

When I sit down in the Barcalounger to watch TV, I do the following exercises:  I stretch over to reach my glass of iced tea and then I stretch in the opposite direction to reach the controller.  Then I congratulate myself for exercising and get down to watching TV.  LOL.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Good answer JuJub:grin:e


----------



## ClassicRockr

I think having the Wii Game (Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort) is the best thing to have. We bought one two years ago because we read the reviews that Seniors and Senior Center Supervisor's were giving it online. It gives a person quite the workout.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds interesting, I never used a Wii game, we don't have any of those types of games at home.  Does seem like a good stay at home exercise though.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

I bought my husband one a few years ago and he never uses it. But I can tell you that Nursing Homes buy them for their facilities now. For their activity rooms. It is a good idea. My mother-in-law used to love the Wii they are worth the money the exercise programs are good. You have to buy the separate things for some of those games . But it is still good to get if you are serious about exercise and those games are fun Bowling and I forget what else.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, when the weather outside isn't good enough to go outside for any kind of exercise, the Wii Game comes in very handy. We joke with people and tell them "we get all kinds of exercise at our age. We golf, ride bicycles, bowl, play basketball-baseball-ping/pong (table tennis) and tennis, ride Wave Runners and box.........in the comfort of our living room on our Wii Game." The smile and laugh. 

When we bought ours, it came with Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort. We bought, in addition to those two, Wii NASCAR, Wii Aces (flying) and Wii Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## 911

Our daughter bought us a WII game two Christmas's ago and we never hooked it up. Maybe I'll do that tonight. I hate trying to find which wire goes where.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Kadee

ClassicRockr said:


> I think having the Wii Game (Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort) is the best thing to have. We bought one two years ago because we read the reviews that Seniors and Senior Center Supervisor's were giving it online. It gives a person quite the workout.


We have the same games and use it quite a bit in the winter ,it certainly gives you a work out . Think from memory it has the dog frisby game and I get quite vocal when playing it ..a swell as most of the games on the sports resort


----------



## healthierself




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

*3 Simple Lower Body Exercises You Can Do In Your Bed*


----------



## dkay

I love seated exercises. I have one DVD that is boxing and one that is belly dance. I do them too when I'm watching television or when the weather is dreadful. This is just an FYI: I also love going to the park in the mornings when the weather is nice. I found some cards called Playground Pump. I have a bad knee. Swinging on the swings feels great especially since no weight on legs at all. I do pull up using the swing chains. I use the monkey bars and just hand there. That really stretches out my back. I do standing push ups on the ladder, leg lifts on the swings. Of course some people will look at you like your are crazy at first but when I show them the cards they are OK with it. Its a simple system where you pick six cards, 2 for upper body, 2 for lower body and 2 for abs. I love being outdoors so this is perfect and almost every town has a park.


----------

